# Ducks for the dogless, dekeless, boatless and call-less?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, how's it going? I just had a quick question for all of you. I was thinking about trying duck hunting this year, because i've never done it before. However, i have absolutely no gear for it. No dog, no decoys, no boat, no calls, no waders, no nothing  . About all i have going for me is my Remington 870 super mag with assorted chokes.


So is it possible for a guy like myself to hunt ducks this year? Or is it pretty much impossible without the gear? Would i be able to just jump shoot them? I would probably be hunting Ogden Bay, if that helps. I would go in from the southern entrance near hooper.


That's about all i've got to ask, so thanks in advance to all.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you have waders, you can hunt ducks. Gotta have a way to retrieve them. Other than that, yeah, its possible to hunt without all the goodies. Go out and find a spot in the marsh where the birds fly through regularly. Do your best to follow their patterns of movement, and put yourself in the right spot in time to catch them moving. The next step is VERY important- you MUST be selective in your shots. Don't shoot at passing birds that are sky-high. There are too many idiots that do this already, and you'll only drive the birds to fly higher and higher. Also, you don't want to cripple birds and then not be able to retrieve them because they fall 300 yards past you in the middle of the pond. You will never be able to catch a cripple by yourself. 

Have fun, learn what species are what, and enjoy it your first season, because come next year, you'll be obsessed and wanting to buy all the toys to go with it.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oblivion... Like Chaser said, you have 1/2 of the absolute essentials. Waders are necessary.. if you don't have a dog. 50% of the time that I go out, it's just me and my waders & my gun. But I will also say those are some of my worst days. lol


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Hey guys, how's it going? I just had a quick question for all of you. I was thinking about trying duck hunting this year, because i've never done it before. However, i have absolutely no gear for it. No dog, no decoys, no boat, no calls, no waders, no nothing  . About all i have going for me is my Remington 870 super mag with assorted chokes.
> 
> So is it possible for a guy like myself to hunt ducks this year? Or is it pretty much impossible without the gear? Would i be able to just jump shoot them? I would probably be hunting Ogden Bay, if that helps. I would go in from the southern entrance near hooper.
> 
> That's about all i've got to ask, so thanks in advance to all.


Let me apologize in advance for the heckling you'll probably receive for that post....

As was just mentioned, 1.) Go buy some waders. You can get a good pair for $80.00.
2.) I think Wal-mart was flambeau mallard decoys on sale for $20.00 for a dozen I believe?
3.) Buy a decoy bag for $10.00
4.) String up your decoys and weight them, you can do that for probably $15.00?

Then you can go hunt... Technically you could do it with just waders but it won't be enjoyable at all. Heck, you can probably even go on ksl.com and find some used decoys and a decoy bag already strung up for cheap. Then you will actually be "hunting". Good luck.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 29, 2011)

A gun and a pair of Waders are all you need to jump shoot ducks. Like Greenhead slayer said you could find a pair of waders for around $80.00 or look on KSL and see what they have if your short on cash. All the other gear just makes it even more addicting...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Honestly the more duck hunting gear I get the more refreshing it is to just walk some ditches with a pocket full of shells and some hip boots. Don't let a lack of gear keep you out of the marsh, just as long as you have a reliable means of retreiving your birds you're good to go.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

All good advice! 

Assuming you have a small game or combo licence, don't forget your HIP#, available by calling 1-877-882-4744, and Federal Duck stamp available at many locations including Sports Whse, Cabelas (maybe) and for sure @ just about any post office. 

I tell ya what, ... i have a 1/2 dozen RIGGED duck decoys that you can -have- if you can get youreself to my place to pick them up. I live just north of Farmington Bay WMA. 

Shoot me a PM if youre interested...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You should go to the Divsion's website or pick up a Proclamation to learn a bit about identifying ducks, effective range, etc. Learn a bit about it before you just go out and shoot flying things.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

Don’t listen to what people are telling you. You have all you need. Your gun and a comfortable pair of tennis shoes. (also take a white 5 gallon bucket if you can find one) Here is what you do.

Show up at the Ogden Bay parking lot about 7. Grab your gun and 3 to 5 boxes of your 3.5” shells. Screw in your full choke and start walking. Now, here is the important part. You are looking for someone that is set up that has decoys, a dog, waders, etc. What you want to do is walk about 20 yards past them (down-wind). Just plop your bucket down on the dike, and get ready. Then, when the shooting starts,(usually about 7:15) just start blasting at everything that flies by. Scream I shot that one every time a duck falls, and yell at the guys near you and ask them if their dog will retrieve it for you? Shoot until your shells are gone, or until his dog brings you 7 ducks. Should be a good opener.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Decoys aren't very much on ksl, and camo waders aren't needed, but waders are! 

It's fun, and very addicting!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

spooner said:


> Don't listen to what people are telling you. You have all you need. Your gun and a comfortable pair of tennis shoes. (also take a white 5 gallon bucket if you can find one) Here is what you do.
> 
> Show up at the Ogden Bay parking lot about 7. Grab your gun and 3 to 5 boxes of your 3.5" shells. Screw in your full choke and start walking. Now, here is the important part. You are looking for someone that is set up that has decoys, a dog, waders, etc. What you want to do is walk about 20 yards past them (down-wind). Just plop your bucket down on the dike, and get ready. Then, when the shooting starts,(usually about 7:15) just start blasting at everything that flies by. Scream I shot that one every time a duck falls, and yell at the guys near you and ask them if their dog will retrieve it for you? Shoot until your shells are gone, or until his dog brings you 7 ducks. Should be a good opener.


thanks!, now I have the clean the keyboard of my new computer cause I laughed so hard I spilled my drink! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

spooner said:


> Don't listen to what people are telling you. You have all you need. Your gun and a comfortable pair of tennis shoes. (also take a white 5 gallon bucket if you can find one) Here is what you do.
> 
> Show up at the Ogden Bay parking lot about 7. Grab your gun and 3 to 5 boxes of your 3.5" shells. Screw in your full choke and start walking. Now, here is the important part. You are looking for someone that is set up that has decoys, a dog, waders, etc. What you want to do is walk about 20 yards past them (down-wind). Just plop your bucket down on the dike, and get ready. Then, when the shooting starts,(usually about 7:15) just start blasting at everything that flies by. Scream I shot that one every time a duck falls, and yell at the guys near you and ask them if their dog will retrieve it for you? Shoot until your shells are gone, or until his dog brings you 7 ducks. Should be a good opener.


Works great at Farmington Bay, too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Assorted chokes!! Well hell then, come on over to Wyoming; you don't need any of that other stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction! I fought it for years, but now I just want to keep buying more toys. I'm sooooo stoked for tomorrow


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Where do you live. 
If you can hunt during the week I always have room in the boat. 
Week ends I take the kids. Hit me up if you Want can go


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have some decoys probably 6 or 8(I haven't counted) that are either brand new, or basically new that you can have. Also, depending on what size shoe you wear, I have some hip boots you can have if they fit as well. PM me if you want to come pick them up.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think I have some stocking foot waders I can give away. PM me.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heck I think you have all you need if you want to go with bare minimum. Put some camo on and start walking. I have waders but this time of year I don't even use them, now soon as it cools down i will. As of now it is warm enough to just get wet!! I was standing in knee deep water for the opener with some old shoes and no waders.
Don't get me wrong, waders are the way to go but you can go see how you like duck hunting without anything. Just walk through the marsh during the middle of the day and jump shoot. Make sure you don't shoot over high grass or deep water so you can find your birds. Be eithical no matter how you hunt and you will be on the right track!!


----------

